# h30-35359p tecumseh engine carb



## notvnow (Oct 29, 2010)

need 4-cycle diafram carb diagram


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is the Tecumseh engine manual with the info you need.Hope it helps.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------

